# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Χαμηλό Output Power

## Black3539

Έχω πολύ χαμηλό Output Power που κυμαίνεται κυρίως γύρω 7-8 dbm, και το ρουτερ έχει δυσκολία να κλειδώσει στα 30 φουλ.
Μήπως τα έχει παίξει το ρουτερ, γιατι στο Η300s που έχω κανονικά βγάζει 14,5 Output Power και κλειδωνει attainable 38-40MBps.
Άμα φταίει το ρούτερ πιο πολύ σκέφτομαι να το άλλαξω με το Tp link Archer VR400, μιας και δεν έχω VoIP. Για πείτε γνώμες.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Πιστεύω πως ευθύνεται το profile 12a, αν και νομίζω πως η επιλογή για την αλλαγή του είναι κλειδωμένη σε αυτό το ρούτερ.

----------


## Black3539

> Πιστεύω πως ευθύνεται το profile 12a, αν και νομίζω πως η επιλογή για την αλλαγή του είναι κλειδωμένη σε αυτό το ρούτερ.


Έχω βέβαια τους κωδικούς root του H267n, γιατί ποιο είναι το θεωρητικό max output power της 12a; Και γιατί στο H300s μου είναι 14,5;;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Λιγο που το έψαξα στην Βικιπαίδεια, το θεωρητικό output power για το 12a ειναι και αυτο στα 14.5dbm. Δοκίμασε όμως να το γυρίσεις σε 8b ή 17a (το 8b εχει μεγάλο output ενώ το 17a εχει περισσότερες συχνότητες).

----------


## Black3539

> Λιγο που το έψαξα στην Βικιπαίδεια, το θεωρητικό output power για το 12a ειναι και αυτο στα 14.5dbm. Δοκίμασε όμως να το γυρίσεις σε 8b ή 17a (το 8b εχει μεγάλο output ενώ το 17a εχει περισσότερες συχνότητες).


Η αλλαγή του ρούτερ έγινε, αλλά δεν δείχνει βέβαια αυτό output power.
Αν και βέβαια είδα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΎΤΕΡΑ στατιστικά από ότι περίμενα...

----------

